# "South Florida Fish Finder" Chart . . .



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Being in Tampa,Fl.
that chart is way off.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

eaglesfanguy said:


> Being in Tampa,Fl.that chart is way off.


It was for the East Coast, not the Gulf . . . Sorry !


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

There is a tremendous difference between Palm Beach-Broward and Jensen-Hobe-Stuart-Fort Pierce areas. In fact, the difference is so big that I think there should be a separate chart for all areas south of Jupiter.
The Pompano do not run in Palm beach, Broward and Dade counties to my knowledge during the winter. There are a few but not lots of them. The Gulf Stream brushes up against the south FL coast, with cooler
water starting near Stuart. Perhaps the water is too clear and warm father south? Perhaps the strong southeast winds in spring are needed in south FL to get water that is stirred up enough for Pomps. Pomps
dont like crystal clear water that is not moving (no current).


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> There is a tremendous difference between Palm Beach-Broward and Jensen-Hobe-Stuart-Fort Pierce areas. In fact, the difference is so big that I think there should be a separate chart for all areas south of Jupiter.
> The Pompano do not run in Palm beach, Broward and Dade counties to my knowledge during the winter. There are a few but not lots of them. The Gulf Stream brushes up against the south FL coast, with cooler
> water starting near Stuart. Perhaps the water is too clear and warm father south? Perhaps the strong southeast winds in spring are needed in south FL to get water that is stirred up enough for Pomps. Pomps
> dont like crystal clear water that is not moving (no current).


Agreed . . . I'd like to see Charts from different regions, rather than something "state-wide", too.


----------



## hugehail (May 25, 2013)

ez2cdave

The last time I tried to send you a private message it said your box was full. 
[email protected]


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

hugehail said:


> ez2cdave
> 
> The last time I tried to send you a private message it said your box was full.
> [email protected]


It should be OK . . . Only 13 in it , but I sent you an E-Mail !


----------

